# Allroundmarin kiwi



## SAILER (6. Februar 2017)

...................................


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Allroundmarin kiwi*

ja|kopfkrat

https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden...ren/schlauchboote/allroundmarin-kiwi-300.html

kannst meins haben .ist mit holzkiel und fußboden,hypalon aus den1970iger zum Restaurierung


----------



## Mitschman (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Allroundmarin kiwi*

Nö, auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Allroundmarin kiwi*

3 m ist nicht gross.  Wuerde bisschen groesser gehen.
Sieht aus wie ein Spielzeugboot.  Zum Angeln wuerde ich es nicht nehmen.
Fuer das Geld kannst ein gutes gebrauchtes kanu kaufen.


----------



## SAILER (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Allroundmarin kiwi*

..........................


----------



## SAILER (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Allroundmarin kiwi*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> 3 m ist nicht gross.  Wuerde bisschen groesser gehen.
> Sieht aus wie ein Spielzeugboot.  Zum Angeln wuerde ich es nicht nehmen.
> Fuer das Geld kannst ein gutes gebrauchtes kanu kaufen.



.......................


----------



## Bellyboatangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Allroundmarin kiwi*

Das ist der neue Trend. THEMA EROEFFNEN UND DANN LOESCHEN|peinlich|krank:


----------

